# sump build help



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so today i am mucking around with trying to figure out my sump for my tank ,its a 30 gal long tank 
i have a vertek 100-in skimmer any ideas on how how i should build the first baffle and which way i should place the skimmer one way it is almost 12 in 
the other way its 9 in
the first pic is 12 in 
the second one is 9 in 
i was thinking about the baffle in the 10-11 in any ideas am i going about this the wrong way please feel free to jump in 
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*question*

anyone , any sump builders out there


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i would position the skimmer like you did in pic #2. I would build the baffle an inch past that so you have space to take the skimmer out for cleaning whenever it is needed. 

By positioning the skimmer this way you will also have room for a bigger refugium in the centre. 

Is there any other equipment going in?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

i was planning for some sort of refugium in the middle .a bubble trap and a return pump . im kinda confused at the first baffle after the skimmer .
i have read several posts and from what i have gathered it ranges from 9-11 in . i deff dont want this to overflow .
thanks 
tom


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

9 - 11 inches tall? or 9 - 11 inches wide?

I have the same skimmer going into a 40 gallon breeder i made. here is my pic


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

the sump is a 30 gal long tank 
teh dimensions of the tank are 12 w x 17 h x30 l
i was thinking the dimensions 9-11 in height for the first baffle .


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

im confused as to how you think your sump will over flow..

your return pump should be returing the water at the same time it is coming in


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

lol thats the thing i am confused as well .is there some info on how to build a sump i could read up on to get a better understanding of how place the baffles .


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm almost positive everything you needed to know about sumps should be covered at Marc's site: http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

Don;t forget to check out the menus to the left (Varied Sumps). For example, this is his sump model "E"


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

zk beat me too it. That site is great and has many examples of sumps. 

I think the main thing you have to worry about flooding your sump is your gph. 

the height of the baffles wont really matter if water is leaving at the same pace its coming in.

My buddy and I made my sump with no plans just a joint, i mean case of beer.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

lol .............
i will chk out the site ,the only problem i have is that i dont h ave the tank set up yet to chk out the flow ,i will work on installing bulkheads this weekend and see if that helps me .
thanks 
tom


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

how big is your display tank?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

my display tank is 58 g


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

if i had that size i would be looking to do 450 to 600 gph


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump*

the pump i have is a sedra ksp2500
max flow 250gph
max flow 1000l/h
h/max=7ft 1.96m


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think that will be enough especially when u take into your head height.


----------

